# Trading referrals



## TiVoBill (Jun 8, 2002)

Just a reminder that trading TiVo Rewards referrals is a violation of the Terms and Conditions for the TiVo Rewards program. The program is designed for you to get credit for you referring somebody you already know.


----------



## LiveBlues (Oct 30, 2001)

With your last sentence in mind Bill, can you refer yourself? I know myself. I bought a new TiVo (2 actually) and subscribed them. I should be able to refer myself. I looked at your website pretty thoroughly, and I did not find where it says that you can't. But I still haven't seen the love for the one I tried.


----------



## TiVoBill (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LiveBlues _
> *With your last sentence in mind Bill, can you refer yourself? I know myself. I bought a new TiVo (2 actually) and subscribed them. I should be able to refer myself. I looked at your website pretty thoroughly, and I did not find where it says that you can't. But I still haven't seen the love for the one I tried. *


I'm afraid not (at least currently) -- which is why we refer to it as "Refer a friend". The idea of the TiVo Rewards program is to reward you for bringing new people into the fold, though of course we do appreciate you buying more TiVo boxes yourself (and reward you with lower pricing via Multi-Service Discount)


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Ok. Thanks for clarifying. It seemed like it suddenly became a taboo topic on here but I never found the thread stating it was verboten.


----------



## john123 (Nov 18, 2002)

Yeah, when I signed up for my second TiVo, the referral trade stuff seemed a bit dodgy, so instead I tried putting myself down as the referer on the off chance they accepted that - no go 

I've since managed to hook in a friend (only took about two years worth of convincing!), so finally got the points for a spare remote 

Realistically, they should just have made the referral bonus for new customers - seems a bit of an oversight that they let you get a referral for an existing customer.


----------



## LiveBlues (Oct 30, 2001)

Once again, I will point out that if it says in the rules that you can't refer yourself, I can't find it.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

He said you can't refer yourself, get over it.


----------



## LiveBlues (Oct 30, 2001)

I think that might be the best advice I have had in a long time. Thank you.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

You're welcome.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

So is the definition of this that if you already have a TiVo, and you want to buy a second, nobody else can get the referral points for that? I would literally interpret trading referrals as being: A refers B and B refers A. Or possibly even A refers B, B refers C, C refers D, D refers A.

But how about:
A buys TiVo 3 years ago - before referral program
B buys TiVo 3 years ago - before referral program
A persuades B to buy second TiVo right now.

A doesn't get referral points? It's not a recursive relationship as described above, but then again, B is not a newcomer to the fold, either.


----------



## Kaokulk (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timckelley _
> *But how about:
> A buys TiVo 3 years ago - before referral program
> B buys TiVo 3 years ago - before referral program
> ...


Every TiVo box purchased is a chance for referral. I just activated a box (my THIRD stand-alone), and it asked me for a referral address.

If I have a TiVo, and someone convinces me to buy a Humax burner, isn't that still a referral? So that counts.

It's just that most of us don't need much to convince us to buy a 2nd, 3rd, 4th TiVo.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaokulk _
> *Every TiVo box purchased is a chance for referral. I just activated a box (my THIRD stand-alone), and it asked me for a referral address.
> 
> If I have a TiVo, and someone convinces me to buy a Humax burner, isn't that still a referral? So that counts.
> ...


Okay that sounds reasonable. So A and B already own TiVos. B convinces A to buy a second one, so B gets points. What if a year later, A convinces B to buy one? It sounds like the spirit of this plan is that A should get points. But this is "trading referals", and apparently against the rules.

I guess the idea is that two people both in market to buy a TiVo at the same time should not link up and trade their IDs to get referral points.


----------



## Kaokulk (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timckelley _
> *Okay that sounds reasonable. So A and B already own TiVos. B convinces A to buy a second one, so B gets points. What if a year later, A convinces B to buy one? It sounds like the spirit of this plan is that A should get points. But this is "trading referals", and apparently against the rules.
> 
> I guess the idea is that two people both in market to buy a TiVo at the same time should not link up and trade their IDs to get referral points. *


When they refer to "trade referrals", they are talking about posts where person A buys a TiVo on their own, and wants points for it.

A advertises that they have a new TiVo, and person B (whom A has never met) PMs A and tells him, "Hey, I just bought one too. Let's trade."

That's against the rules.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TiVoBill _
> *Just a reminder that trading TiVo Rewards referrals is a violation of the Terms and Conditions for the TiVo Rewards program. The program is designed for you to get credit for you referring somebody you already know. *


Another reminder;


> The TiVo logo and trademarks are some of our most valuable assets and it is essential that they be used correctly in writing and are protected or they will be lost...
> 
> The following are trademarks of TiVo Inc. and should be printed with the appropriate mark on first text appearance in all materials...
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by TiVoBill _
> *I'm afraid not (at least currently) -- which is why we refer to it as "Refer a friend". *


Strictly speaking, according to the TiVo Rewards FAQs, "TiVo Rewards is a customer loyalty program that rewards you with TiVo Points for referring your friends _and family_ to TiVo 
https://www3.tivo.com/tivo-com/rewards/faq.do#1

Also, strictly speaking, as far as I can see, the TiVo Rewards Terms and Conditions do not define a friend as an old friend, "somebody you already know" - after all, chatting about referrals is a good way to make a new friend >
http://www.tivo.com/4.3.18.tsandcs.popup.asp

Of course, not only is there the catch-all rule that TiVo can change the rules, there is the specific one "The sale, solicitation, trade or other trafficking in TiVo Rewards points or referrals is strictly prohibited." - but that would apply just as much to trading between the oldest of friends and family members.


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

haha, tivo is greedy


----------



## Snowman (Oct 27, 2004)

So, from now on, everyone who wants to complain that the product doesn't exist, or is vaporware, must now refer to it as TiVoToGo®

Is TiVoToComeMaybe trademarked yet? If not, I have dibs on it. I also want to trademark common phrases such as "Movie Review". I can't believe I didn't think to trademark "Season Pass" as it's a whole new concept. BLAH!


----------



## MerlinMacuser (Jan 4, 2004)

BiteMe® :+)

I sent the Tivo® written email text to everyone I know along with a personal endorsement then sat back to wait for the points to pile up...either my friends are too cheap to buy a TiVo®, they already had one, or they had a referral from someone else. I have no points and now I may have no friends because they thought my message was Spam®.


----------



## Rawson819 (Oct 3, 2003)

If TiVo is concerned about the trading of referrals, then I would really think they'd freak about the purchase of referrals.....yet these guys on eBay are just going to town!?!?

GET UPTO $60 for USING MY E-MAIL IN TIVO(TM) REFERRAL

$28.50 TIVO Rewards Referral - I PAY YOU!

Make $31 Tivo Referral! Let me refer you Series 1 & 2

$28.50 TIVO Rewards Referral - I PAY YOU!

Seems if TiVo was that concerned about the abuse of the referral program they'd shut these guys down....and it wouldn't exactly be difficult, their referral mail addresses are listed right in the auction text!


----------



## terminus303 (Mar 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rawson819 _
> *If TiVo is concerned about the trading of referrals, then I would really think they'd freak about the purchase of referrals.....yet these guys on eBay are just going to town!?!?
> *


Ebay probably won't enforce Tivo's rules. But it should be easy enough for Tivo to read the auctions and disallow any referals to that email address.

>>For referring me by entering my e-mail address ([email protected]) I will paypal you $28.50 after I receive the confirming e-mail from Tivo stating that you entered my e-mail address in step 2 of your activating process. (See picture below) If you activate via phone make sure you tell them my e-mail address ([email protected]) as the person who refereed you.<


----------



## hipster (Nov 28, 2004)

I actually asked a salesman at Best Buy to hand out some pre-printed cards with my tivo email. They were all set to let me do it when a "manager" put the kebosh on my little plan. RATS!!!


----------



## hipster (Nov 28, 2004)

Even then I almost had the manager convinced to at least let me tape my little cards to the boxes but he chickened-out thinking he could get in trouble with TIVO. Cmon people! I was even willing to stand next to the TIVO display for free for an hour or so on Christmas Eve but he ended up thinking I was wierd. At least my kids like me!


----------



## Judremy (Jun 28, 2004)

Actually, I hope Bill kills this guy's account:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=79867&item=5743119452&rd=1


----------



## Rawson819 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Judremy _
> *Actually, I hope Bill kills this guy's account:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=79867&item=5743119452&rd=1 *


Any specific reason, or just out of principle?


----------



## srm59 (Sep 27, 2004)

I had a good referral but Tivo never gave me credit. My friend used the wrong email address for me. they sent me a message and asked me to sign up with that email. I did that and the message said that I had to wait 30 days for credit. So, I waited patiently only the credit never appeared. Then when I tried to request the credit, it said the time limit was up. Tried looking for a support number to call, but none was offered.


----------



## hawk4hire (Jan 20, 2004)

In regards to the question about referring yourself - the answer is YES. Or at least it was in November when I purchased my 2nd Tivo. I contacted customer support and read the rules with them - and no where in the rules does it say you cant refer yourself. At the time the rules only stated that you had to refer a person who activated the tivo. 
So ... they gave me the 5000 points. But read the "rules" carefully. Originally it was their intention not to let you refer yourself but that was not placed in the rules. 
Good luck - you can get points for a new TIVO. Hell it doesnt cost them anything, they get the revenue and it helps the company grow. 
BUY MORE TIVOS


----------



## truinstinct (Jan 14, 2005)

hawk4hire said:


> In regards to the question about referring yourself - the answer is YES. Or at least it was in November when I purchased my 2nd Tivo. I contacted customer support and read the rules with them - and no where in the rules does it say you cant refer yourself. At the time the rules only stated that you had to refer a person who activated the tivo.
> So ... they gave me the 5000 points. But read the "rules" carefully. Originally it was their intention not to let you refer yourself but that was not placed in the rules.
> Good luck - you can get points for a new TIVO. Hell it doesnt cost them anything, they get the revenue and it helps the company grow.
> BUY MORE TIVOS


It seems that they changed the rules recently. I don't remember it saying that you can't refer yourself, but it does now! I wish I had called a month ago.

"...1. Members have the opportunity to accrue points by referring a qualifying "Subscriber" to the TiVo® service. A qualifying "Subscriber" to the TiVo service is: (a) an individual person other than the referring TiVo Rewards member (who may not refer themselves); (b) who activates a new TiVo service subscription (excluding TiVo Basic service subscriptions and TiVo service subscriptions through DirecTV and BSKYB) after August 10, 2004 for at least thirty (30) days; (c) the referring member cannot have previously received referral credit for the same TSN (the TiVo Service Number unique to each TiVo DVR); and (d) the reactivation of a TiVo service subscription on the same TSN is specifically excluded...."


----------



## hawk4hire (Jan 20, 2004)

That is really recent because as of 2 weeks ago - I posted the rules elsewhere on the forum and they didnt say that. TivoB has been busy.  -
They changed the rules and didnt notify any one - hmmmm

hawk


----------



## hawk4hire (Jan 20, 2004)

This is what I copied from their website - last week:
How do I earn TiVo Points?
You can earn TiVo Points two ways: 
By referring your friends and family to activate one of the following: 
TiVo service on a TiVo box (excluding DIRECTV DVR with TiVo activations or BSKYB activations); or 
TiVo Plus service on a DVD player or recorder with TiVo
When you refer a person to activate TiVo service, tell them to enter your e-mail address in Step 2 of the activation process. Make sure that you give them the same e-mail address you used to join the TiVo Rewards program. 
If they call to activate TiVo service, they should give your e-mail address when they are asked who referred them.

You earn 5000 points for every qualified referral you make. Among other criteria, a qualified referral is one that leads to TiVo service activation on a TiVo box or on a DVD player or recorder with TiVo.

And Finally - THIS is from the terms and conditions:
Your Accrual of TiVo Rewards Points. 

1. Members have the opportunity to accrue points by referring a qualifying "Subscriber" to the TiVo® service. A qualifying "Subscriber" to the TiVo service is: (a) an individual person; (b) who activates a new TiVo service subscription (excluding TiVo Basic service subscriptions and TiVo service subscriptions through DirecTV and BSKYB) after August 10, 2004 for at least thirty (30) days; (c) the referring member cannot have previously received referral credit for the same TSN (the TiVo Service Number unique to each TiVo DVR); and (d) the reactivation of a TiVo service subscription on the same TSN is specifically excluded

hawk


----------



## rlbumpus (Feb 21, 2005)

So what happens if two people reported a referral for me using a different email address than the one I have registered. Is there a way for me to consolidate the referrals I have actually earned?


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

rlbumpus said:


> So what happens if two people reported a referral for me using a different email address than the one I have registered. Is there a way for me to consolidate the referrals I have actually earned?


Yes there is. Same happened to me. An unexpected referral came from my wife's friend...to the wrong email address.

I just provided the required info listed here...and the points arrived safely to my account almost instantly!!

<<looking up the link now>>


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Here's the link:

https://www3.tivo.com/tivo-com/rewards/faq/showrc.do

(you'll need to signed into to TiVo.com support for this link to bring you to the right location...

Good luck!

(note there's a time limit to make the change...)


----------



## stillflat4 (Mar 3, 2005)

srm59 said:


> I had a good referral but Tivo never gave me credit. My friend used the wrong email address for me. they sent me a message and asked me to sign up with that email. I did that and the message said that I had to wait 30 days for credit. So, I waited patiently only the credit never appeared. Then when I tried to request the credit, it said the time limit was up. Tried looking for a support number to call, but none was offered.


Same thing happened to me. I gave two gift Tivo boxes for Xmas to the parents & the in-laws. I got gypped out of a referral credit. Nice.


----------



## GBaz (Nov 27, 2001)

stillflat4 said:


> Same thing happened to me. I gave two gift Tivo boxes for Xmas to the parents & the in-laws. I got gypped out of a referral credit. Nice.


There is an option to request credit if your referal did not to it right. Its a bit tricky to find but check under faq - what if I did not get credit.
You fill out a form with their name and service number and maybe their email. If the info matches tivo will give you imediate credit. I had to do this twice. But i got my credit


----------



## gator919 (Jan 7, 2006)

i got a friend to get tivo but when he set up the tivo he did not put me in for my referral. what can I do?


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Read the rewards FAQ and follow the directions to claim the reward.


----------



## gator919 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thank You very much , I thought that I had looked everywhere on that page.


----------



## Franco999 (Feb 11, 2006)

I quote you!


----------



## Franco999 (Feb 11, 2006)

gator919 said:


> i got a friend to get tivo but when he set up the tivo he did not put me in for my referral. what can I do?


I'm sorry


----------



## murphy54 (Apr 15, 2006)

nice tip...I thought it is legal...thanks


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

So If my friend owns a Tivo alread and I sold him one of mine and he is going to activated that one will Iget referal since it's a Tivo that was previously on my account and nbow will be a 2nd Tivo on his account.. Thanks, Rose


----------



## Rawson819 (Oct 3, 2003)

I had a similiar experience with a unit I gave to my parents and did receive a referral when they activated it on their account - so you should be fine.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

I just called and was told no!! They said it had to be a new unit bought.. He already has one so he would be activating a 2nd.. But they told me no at the 1-800 BUY TIVO #..

Rose


----------



## Rawson819 (Oct 3, 2003)

Call and remove that unit from your account and then have your friend activate service on it via the website. It's been awhile, but I do believe that is how we did it.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Ok Thanks!! It has been removed from my name and he hasn't activated it yet!!!

Thanks will try it if he hasn't already activated it since last time I talked to him..

Rose


----------



## paladin732 (Nov 4, 2002)

Does it actually take 30 days to get credit? Also does it go by the account or billing address or combination? I have referred quite a few friends over the past couple weeks since I got a Standard S2 box myself yet nothing has shown in my rewards account. Some of them i used MY billing address because they have no credit/debit card and they just handed me cash, but i used thier shipping/email/phone


----------



## bpurcell (Mar 16, 2005)

First, it takes 30 days because there is a 30 day money back offer and they don't want to give you points if they return the box.

Second, if you ordered the box for them using your address and credit card, Tivo might think that you are the one buying it. They won't give you the points if they feel that you are the one buying it (you can't refer yourself and get points).


----------



## paladin732 (Nov 4, 2002)

well, its a different credit card... Since I do not trust this friend that much I used a temporary credit card number the bank generated for me

The ONLY thing that is the same is the billing name/address
Shipping info is all different, email is different, phone number is difference, etc etc


----------



## STTF (Dec 2, 2006)

bpurcell said:


> First, it takes 30 days because there is a 30 day money back offer and they don't want to give you points if they return the box.
> 
> Second, if you ordered the box for them using your address and credit card, Tivo might think that you are the one buying it. They won't give you the points if they feel that you are the one buying it (you can't refer yourself and get points).


Ouch, that's good to know - thanks.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

cooper243 said:


> I will probably be buying a tivo this coming week, since I already have an account I can't use myself as a referral. Who wants to use me and then I will use them?


check your private messages for me telling you that you can't trade


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

cooper243 said:


> I will probably be buying a tivo this coming week, since I already have an account I can't use myself as a referral. Who wants to use me and then I will use them?


Umm.. isn't that the point of this thread, that trading referrals ISN'T allowed?

From the OP:



TiVoBill said:


> Just a reminder that trading TiVo Rewards referrals is a violation of the Terms and Conditions for the TiVo Rewards program. The program is designed for you to get credit for you referring somebody you already know.


----------



## musika (Jun 29, 2007)

read rules terms and conditions thats it


----------



## mayank (Jun 30, 2007)

thanks for that...just sent off for mine..


----------



## Toddler (Dec 28, 2001)

I've got a new TiVo on the way, but if I understand this correctly, I can't get referral points for myself. It would be nice if there was a way to trade referrals, which I assume is the point of this thread?


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

Ok this question may have already been answered in the past if so Sorry! I just recently purchased 2 new DT Tivo's they are not activated on my account yet but they will be sicne I have to transfer the old s1 sub to the new s2 dt sub. If I where to give them as a gift to someone with a new account does that count as a new activation validating the rewards points?


----------



## sirfergy (May 18, 2002)

Anyone wanna give me a referral? I have 5k points expiring in September and I'm 5k points shy of the 180hr DT and I really wanted to get that.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

The thread seems to have mutated quite a bit - to refer to the first post:


> Just a reminder that trading TiVo Rewards referrals is a violation of the Terms and Conditions for the TiVo Rewards program. The program is designed for you to get credit for you referring somebody you already know.


----------

